# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met intramurale voorzieningen psychiatrie in Nederland >  Ervaringen met Kinder- en Jeugdpsychiatrie AMC (Amsterdam)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Kinder- en Jeugdpsychiatrie AMC
Tafelbergweg 25
Amsterdam

Bezoek de website van Kinder- en Jeugdpsychiatrie AMC


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Kinder- en Jeugdpsychiatrie AMC.*

----------

